# Oscar De La Hoya Appreciation Thread!!



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Diced up 2 P4P'ers by 23 fights. Climbed weights and still owned. Fought everyone. No vacations necessary.

Offered Winky a fight and Wright said no. Mayorga said you'd never hurt me and Oscar said yes. They said Trinidad was a better boxer and Oscar made him look like Mayorga.

:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fighter, "Prime" De La Hoya was a must watch.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Great fighter to watch, one of the fighters that got me in to boxing.

Just watched the Quartey fight again, great few rounds in there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Delahoya avenging one of only 5 amateur defeats :

4 Mins in


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Would love to see a Prime Oscar vs Floyd.
Great fighter. Should not have given Floyd and Pacquaio their golden gooses. Let them figure it out themselves.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Would love to see a Prime Oscar vs Floyd.
> Great fighter. Should not have given Floyd and Pacquaio their golden gooses. Let them figure it out themselves.


Should not have given Felix Trinidad his golden goose either


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Should not have given Felix Trinidad his golden goose either


:deal

Too many fighters he made famous :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Meast said:


> Great fighter to watch, one of the fighters that got me in to boxing.
> 
> Just watched the Quartey fight again, great few rounds in there.


The last 4 rounds were amazing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Would love to see a Prime Oscar vs Floyd.
> Great fighter. Should not have given Floyd and Pacquaio their golden gooses. Let them figure it out themselves.


Floyd wouldve stayed at 135.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Floyd wouldve stayed at 135.


He'd have moved to 140 and beaten Hatton and Tsyzu. He'd still be comparatively broke, though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He'd have moved to 140 and beaten Hatton and Tsyzu. He'd still be comparatively broke, though.


:yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Would've beaten Mayweather prime for prime.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lost to whitaker tho

Get at me


----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

Oscar's enslavement of Gatti is one of my fav's


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

For a long time was my favorite boxer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Lost to whitaker tho
> 
> Get at me


He UD'd Whitaker get over it.

and I love Whitaker.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:good one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome fighter, gets criminally underrated because he got robbed vs. Trinidad and in the Mosley rematch, two fights that really would have cemented his legacy, and because he fought long after his prime and made an ill-advised venture to 160.

Ducked no one, made loads of money, was great for the sport of boxing, great skills, power, chin, and heart, fun to watch, and an awesome resume. You can't ask for more. Him and Tyson are my two favorite fighters ever.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He UD'd Whitaker get over it.
> 
> and I love Whitaker.


I disagree. In any case, he should have looked alot better against whitaker, and won alot more decisively. Whitaker wasn't given credit for the knockdown which would have made it even wider on my card.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I disagree. In any case, he should have looked alot better against whitaker, and won alot more decisively. *Whitaker wasn't given credit for the knockdown* which would have made it even wider on my card.


:think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

crazy power and underrated chin. Shane is known for both of those and I think Oscar punches harder and has a stronger chin than him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :think


the point deduction earlier in the fight messed up the fight if u ask me


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> crazy power and underrated chin. Shane is known for both of those and I think Oscar punches harder and has a stronger chin than him.


I always thought DLH had more power and chin as well. I think most people acknowledge this, DLH tended to stop common opponents more quickly, and it's hard to imagine Oscar going down against Forrest like Shane did, and even the drained zombie Oscar never hit the deck against Manny.

Between the two, I thought De La Hoya had greater skills, more heart, chin, and power, whereas Shane was stronger, faster, and had a better gas tank. In other words, I feel as though Oscar was a natural boxer (though not necessarily a superior athlete), while Shane was a superior natural athlete first and a boxer second. In my opinion, their fighting styles both reflected this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> I always thought DLH had more power and chin as well. I think most people acknowledge this. Shane has better hand/foot speed, stamina, and physical strength, all of which were probably amplified by the BALCO regimen.
> 
> Between the two, I thought De La Hoya had greater skills, more heart, chin, and power, whereas Shane was stronger, faster, and had a better gas tank. In other words, I feel as though Oscar was a natural boxer (though not necessarily a superior athlete), while Shane was a superior natural athlete first and a boxer second. In my opinion, their fighting styles both reflected this.


yeah I agree with everything you said. I've seen some describe Shane even as an athletic slugger or slugger/boxer :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> the point deduction earlier in the fight messed up the fight if u ask me


Nothing to do with the KD


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oscar could've been undefeated at 147 had he fought Mosley the way he fought Trinidad and had he fought Trinidad with the same tenacity against Mosley. IMO, Oscar's problems are his tactical blunders which cost him in a fights he could've won. 

Anyways, the true biggest attraction outside Mike Tyson, fought anyone, and has bought a lot of great fights.


----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't count mosley's wins over Oscar btw, that drug cheat gets nothing.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

thuggery said:


> I don't count mosley's wins over Oscar btw, that drug cheat gets nothing.


You better count out all his wins if that's the case. :bart


----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> You better count out all his wins if that's the case. :bart


Good point. Shane is a career steroid cheat and deserves no respect whatsoever. Drug cheats disgust me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thuggery said:


> I don't count mosley's wins over Oscar btw, that drug cheat gets nothing.


:deal and Mosley is my top 5 fave fighter.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I wasn't around for this era of boxing but what was Oscars best win?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I wasn't around for this era of boxing but what was Oscars best win?


Whitaker or Chavez.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I wasn't around for this era of boxing but what was Oscars best win?


Best Official Wins: Chavez I, Whitaker, Quartey, and Vargas
Underrated Wins: Ruelas, Miguel Angel Gonzalez, Genaro Hernandez, Javier Castillejo, Lejia
Best Unofficial (Generally Accepted by Most Boxing Fans as) Wins: Trinidad, Mosley II
Fight where he probably didn't deserve the win: Sturm


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whitaker or Chavez.


Well I was watching the fight with Whitaker a few weeks back, and I thought Whitaker won it but maybe I just need to re watch it again. I did see the fight about 3 times before. Didn't score it though


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I think I'm gonna have to watch some more Oscar. I mean the guy ran the whole damn fight with Trinidad, and fought in spurts. HOw do you guys count that as unofficial win?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Well I was watching the fight with Whitaker a few weeks back, and I thought Whitaker won it but maybe I just need to re watch it again. I did see the fight about 3 times before. Didn't score it though


Then Chavez :conf


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

After school is over I'm gonna have to do my research. In the Summer I'll be able to catch up but at that particular time, was Chavez considered to be at his best? He looked way smaller than Oscar too. Oscar had reach, size, youth advantages. Sounds like he did real good against much smaller guys, then when he stepped up, things started getting a bit difficult. But I can't talk. I'll do my research.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> After school is over I'm gonna have to do my research. In the Summer I'll be able to catch up but at that particular time, was Chavez considered to be at his best? He looked way smaller than Oscar too. Oscar had reach, size, youth advantages. Sounds like he did real good against much smaller guys, then when he stepped up, things started getting a bit difficult. But I can't talk. I'll do my research.


No Chavez was probably best at 135. But So was Oscar and they fought at 140


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No Chavez was probably best at 135. But So was Oscar and they fought at 140


Oscar still had every advantage imo, I'd favor Oscar heavy, although I'd still give Oscar big props for stopping him. Do fighter get more props for taking on tough challenges than actually winning the fights?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Oscar still had every advantage imo, I'd favor Oscar heavy, although I'd still give Oscar big props for stopping him. Do fighter get more props for taking on tough challenges than actually winning the fights?


Oscar moved up and beat Chavez and stopped him, winning every round. if youre not happy with that you wont ever be :conf


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oscar moved up and beat Chavez and stopped him, winning every round. if youre not happy with that you wont ever be :conf


Nah, nah Oscar gets credit alot of credit. Maybe it'sjust because I wasn't around to enjoy Oscar back then. He made Chavez quit and their 2nd fight too. But he'd never beat a prime PBF.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Nah, nah Oscar gets credit alot of credit. Maybe it'sjust because I wasn't around to enjoy Oscar back then. He made Chavez quit and their 2nd fight too. But he'd never beat a prime PBF.


Cool. I love both.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Perfect. Chavez would've been fucked.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Got made to look foolish by Whitaker, never beat his best opponents, had no right hand, stiff and robotic. Phoney as hell and a cross dresser. The only fighter Hopkins stopped in 800 years. Hated by Mexicans.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Got made to look foolish by Whitaker, never beat his best opponents, had no right hand, stiff and robotic. Phoney as hell and a cross dresser. The only fighter Hopkins stopped in 800 years. Hated by Mexicans.


Yawwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yawwwwwwwwwwn


Can't argue with the facts can you.. I'm off to watch Sturm beat up DLH :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oscar :happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oscar :happy


Listen to the fucking crowd 3:55 :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


My dad said oscar ducked Vargas for a while before he actually decided to fight him.

I don't know , if theire is some actual truth to this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> My dad said oscar tried to duck Vargas for a while before he actually fought him.
> 
> I don't know , if theire is some actual truth to this.


Vargas was actually drugged up bad :-(


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


>


Fake.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Trinidad owned him and made him his bitch. Even made Oscar marry and have kids with a PR girl after to cement Trinidad's claim as Oscar's daddy.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Got made to look foolish by Whitaker, never beat his best opponents, had no right hand, stiff and robotic. Phoney as hell and a cross dresser. The only fighter Hopkins stopped in 800 years. Hated by Mexicans.


He should hold at least a single victory over Mosley, obviously beat Trinidad, beat Whitaker in a close fight, stopped Vargas, beat Quartey. Lost to Floyd and Pacquiao years after his prime, lost to a _much_ larger ATG in Hopkins. Lost to Sturm past his prime and above his best weight according to an impartial judge. Under that context however, it'd be a double standard to say he didn't whip Tito.

Had De La Hoya beating Trinidad 116-112, could be 117-111 IMO.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Trinidad owned him and made him his bitch. Even made Oscar marry and have kids with a PR girl after to cement Trinidad's claim as Oscar's daddy.


Yeah, he owned De La Hoya by following him around the ring and getting his ears boxed off, looking absolutely horrendous and clueless for most of the fight.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Hoya and Mosley used to be my favourite fighters growing up but hate that son of a bitch now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah, he owned De La Hoya by following him around the ring and getting his ears boxed off, looking absolutely horrendous and clueless for most of the fight.


Trinidad looked awful :-(


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah, he owned De La Hoya by following him around the ring and getting his ears boxed off, looking absolutely horrendous and clueless for most of the fight.


Everyone knows De La Hoya is Trinidad's bitch. Not sure what fight you were watching. Trinidad even offered DLH a rematch 7 times, yet Oscar denied. It's a blatant fact that Trinidad took Oscar's soul. Oscar married a PR girl to follow Trinidad's footsteps and be more like him. He started taking coke and dressing in drag dreading that night everyday for the rest of his life.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Trinidad looked awful :-(


Mainly due to Oscar being on a different level. Felix could do nothing with him.


----------



## bronx (Jun 10, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Diced up 2 P4P'ers by 23 fights. Climbed weights and still owned. Fought everyone. No vacations necessary.
> 
> Offered Winky a fight and Wright said no. Mayorga said you'd never hurt me and Oscar said yes. They said Trinidad was a better boxer and Oscar made him look like Mayorga.
> 
> :ibutt:ibutt


That's not what I rememebr but a young Oscar was awsome to watch we will never agree on ODL vs. Trinidad soooo....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Mainly due to Oscar being on a different level. Felix could do nothing with him.


It's amazing to me that HBO beforehand were calling Trinidad the better boxer :lol: atsch What!?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> It's amazing to me that HBO beforehand were calling Trinidad the better boxer :lol: atsch What!?


:lol: The fuck? Even beforehand it should've been obvious who was the superior boxer.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Love Oscar (100% ****). One of my favorite fighters, and probably one of the first fighters I followed majorly when I got into boxing. excellent stinging jab, terrific hand speed, great left hook, very good combination puncher and at his best a very smooth intelligent boxer with good lateral movement. Not only that, his chin was cast iron, he had a lot of heart and would fight anyone, anytime. Top 30 ATG imo. His best performances for me will always be the Ruelas, Vargas and Mayorga fights.

On the cross dressing pics though, they are real believe it or not:lol: Oscar himself has admitted to it. Dont give a shit personally like, De La Hoyas still a bad ass and a great fighter to me, imagine how Vargas and Mayorga felt with all their machismo and big talk when they found out they got beaten up by a cross dresser though:yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> :lol: The fuck? Even beforehand it should've been obvious who was the superior boxer.


Amazing right!? It was in the build up and after the Delahoya/Carr fight. Mind numbing. Merchant hated Oscar though so.



Sportofkings said:


> Love Oscar (100% ****). One of my favorite fighters, and probably one of the first fighters I followed majorly when I got into boxing. excellent stinging jab, terrific hand speed, great left hook, very good combination puncher and at his best a very smooth intelligent boxer with good lateral movement. Not only that, his chin was cast iron, he had a lot of heart and would fight anyone, anytime. Top 30 ATG imo. His best performances for me will always be the Ruelas, Vargas and Mayorga fights.
> 
> On the cross dressing pics though, they are real believe it or not:lol: Oscar himself has admitted to it. Dont give a shit personally like, De La Hoyas still a bad ass and a great fighter to me, imagine how Vargas and Mayorga felt with all their machismo and big talk when they found out they got beaten up by a cross dresser though:yep


Yeah they were real I just like to tease :yep


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

thuggery said:


> I don't count mosley's wins over Oscar btw, that drug cheat gets nothing.


errrmmm there is no proof he was juiced for the first fight. If you look at his build, you can tell which fights he was juiced for. I think he started juicing after the Forrest loses, when he moved up to 154, you can tell in some fights that he was on steroids: his second fight with oscar and his first fight with Winky... if you look at his physique, it looked odd, he was like a build builder, the commentators kept mentioning it at the time, and Mosley's excuse was, well I used to lift a lot in high school, and only stopped to make weight, so now I am able to lift a great deal more now at 154. Of course that was a lie... roids didn't do Mosley any favor, he looked slow and all those muscles slowed him down significantly. The difference in his physique between the two fights with Wright was astonishing. In the 2nd fight he looked normal again, and actually did better. You can tell when a fighter is on roids, their body looks a certain way -- the look mosley had at 154 was similar to how Vargas looked when he roided for Oscar.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Hoya and Mosley used to be my favourite fighters growing up but hate that son of a bitch now.


How come? Guy has been putting up great fights.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

bronx said:


> That's not what I rememebr but a young Oscar was awsome to watch we will never agree on ODL vs. Trinidad soooo....


They, HBO, said Oscar did offer Wright a fight, but Wright didn't like the amount of money he was getting - he was probably right, he was worth more than they offered. But I distinctively remember this.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> How come? Guy has been putting up great fights.


He's become too bob arum/don king-esque

for example khan vs maidana both gbp fighters but maidana was getting treated like shit, hoya went to visit khan numerous time in camp and just generally showed a lot of support for khan while he didn't give a shit about his other fighter.

Khan gets starched by Garcia and he's in Garcias corner acting all smug like he knew it would happen plus he's become a fake ass bitch.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Wright was offered what would have been triple his highest career payday when Oscar offered to fight him. If that's not a fair offer for a proven non-draw like Wright, I don't know what is.

It's not Oscar's fault that Winky consistently shot his career in the foot by overrating his own value to the point he priced himself out of potential legacy building fights like a Taylor rematch and a fight with Oscar.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr. Satan said:


> Awesome fighter, gets criminally underrated because he got robbed vs. Trinidad and in the Mosley rematch, two fights that really would have cemented his legacy, and because he fought long after his prime and made an ill-advised venture to 160.
> 
> Ducked no one, made loads of money, was great for the sport of boxing, great skills, power, chin, and heart, fun to watch, and an awesome resume. You can't ask for more. Him and Tyson are my two favorite fighters ever.


:deal This pretty much how I see it.

One of my favorite fighters of all time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mr. Satan said:


> Wright was offered what would have been triple his highest career payday when Oscar offered to fight him. If that's not a fair offer for a proven non-draw like Wright, I don't know what is.
> 
> It's not Oscar's fault that Winky consistently shot his career in the foot by overrating his own value to the point he priced himself out of potential legacy building fights like a Taylor rematch and a fight with Oscar.


Amazing how this gets overlooked. Then fights Hopkins for almost triple less :rofl


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Wright also turned down margo


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Trinidad owned him and made him his bitch. Even made Oscar marry and have kids with a PR girl after to cement Trinidad's claim as Oscar's daddy.


Trindad was a great fighter and very dangerous. Oscar schooled him for 9 rounds. Oscar probably lost 3 though but easy work 9-3.

Everybody knew that year was a Don King fix. Lewis won 10 rounds and Oscar won 9-10. Neither got the victories.
That was one of the most corrupted years in boxing.

I don't count any of Oscar's fights after 2003. He knew he was done, he just became a business man and half time boxer.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Trindad was a great fighter and very dangerous. Oscar schooled him for 9 rounds. Oscar probably lost 3 though but easy work 9-3.
> 
> Everybody knew that year was a Don King fix. Lewis won 10 rounds and Oscar won 9-10. Neither got the victories.
> That was one of the most corrupted years in boxing.
> ...


Gave Trinidad 7 rounds to 5, deal with it. :deal Mah boi Trinidad even offered DLH a rematch in 7 different occasions, but Oscar was too busy sniffing coke and dressing up as a woman to accept.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Trindad was a great fighter and very dangerous. Oscar schooled him for 9 rounds. Oscar probably lost 3 though but easy work 9-3.
> 
> Everybody knew that year was a Don King fix. Lewis won 10 rounds and Oscar won 9-10. Neither got the victories.
> That was one of the most corrupted years in boxing.
> ...


Pretty much spot on as usual Felix. DirtyDan is a Rican hugger though so pay him no mind he probably had Gomez winning the Sanchez fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscar always made the big fight. He made it real easy to have fight parties, too. True fans wanted to see the fights, casuals knew it was big, and the ladies loved him. I can remember turning off the TV and go straight to the turntables.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Pretty much spot on as usual Felix. DirtyDan is a Rican hugger though so pay him no mind he probably had Gomez winning the Sanchez fight.


Course Gomez didn't win the Sanchez fight. we all know big papi Gomez hardly trained for that fight and didn't even know who the fuck Sanchez was coming into that fight. The guy had no clue that Sanchez was the reigning featherweight champion before he moved up. Guy was living like a king in Puerto Rico macking bitches left and right, living that party lifestyle. After that, he knew what was up and was about to body the fuck out Sanchez until guy died.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Course Gomez didn't win the Sanchez fight. we all know big papi Gomez hardly trained for that fight and didn't even know who the fuck Sanchez was coming into that fight. The guy had no clue that Sanchez was the reigning featherweight champion before he moved up. Guy was living like a king in Puerto Rico macking bitches left and right, living that party lifestyle. After that, he knew what was up and was about to body the fuck out Sanchez until guy died.


Love it :rofl :rofl


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> He's become too bob arum/don king-esque
> 
> for example khan vs maidana both gbp fighters but maidana was getting treated like shit, hoya went to visit khan numerous time in camp and just generally showed a lot of support for khan while he didn't give a shit about his other fighter.
> 
> Khan gets starched by Garcia and he's in Garcias corner acting all smug like he knew it would happen plus he's become a fake ass bitch.


He's a business man not a mentor for Big brother.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

IsaL said:


> He's a business man not a mentor for Big brother.


then he shouldn't act like such a good Samaritan on camera the ***


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> then he shouldn't act like such a good Samaritan on camera the ***


Why you mad?

The man is business, a good one, in fact he is the greatest success story in the history of the sport. What do you want him to do?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Why you mad?
> 
> The man is business, a good one, in fact he is the greatest success story in the history of the sport. What do you want him to do?


lol tellin me i'm mad and he goes emotional on me:lol:

didn't your wife leave you with your kids because of your insane mancrush on fishnet boy?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> lol tellin me i'm mad and he goes emotional on me:lol:
> 
> didn't your wife leave you with your kids because of your insane mancrush on fishnet boy?


I'm not emotional, I'm trying to understand you. Oscar is a successful business man, for the most part he isn't shy about having his fighters fight the best, probably because it's how he rolls, he took on the best, fighters from Pacquiao to Donaire have attempted to sign with him to get out of top rank. So what else do you expect him to do? You have issues with Oscar brah. You're bringing up and making fun of my personal life reflect what kind of miserable state you're in now. You don't bug me one bit.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Cant stand DLH but he owned Trinidad like a boss for the first 9 rounds, so stop your whining DD!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

IsaL said:


> I'm not emotional, I'm trying to understand you. Oscar is a successful business man, for the most part he isn't shy about having his fighters fight the best, probably because it's how he rolls, he took on the best, fighters from Pacquiao to Donaire have attempted to sign with him to get out of top rank. So what else do you expect him to do? You have issues with Oscar brah. You're bringing up and making fun of my personal life reflect what kind of miserable state you're in now. You don't bug me one bit.


why do you care how i feel about oscar? I don't bug you a bit but you go into detailed explanation of how successful oscar is:lol:

is lord oscah paying for your wifes alimony?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Cant stand DLH but he owned Trinidad like a boss for the first 9 rounds, so stop your whining DD!


:deal :deal


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> why do you care how i feel about oscar? I don't bug you a bit but you go into detailed explanation of how successful oscar is:lol:
> 
> is lord oscah paying for your wifes alimony?


Why should you bug me? I just feel that you're pretty pathetic for trying to get under my skin by using my personal life because my views on Oscar De La Hoya differ from you.

You think Oscar sucks because you don't like how he runs his business, I look at the facts and admire him for what he did in the ring and his willingness to fight everyone, and also for what he's done out the ring as far as helping those less fortunate than him, frm White Memorial Hospital to the High School he opened and many other charitable things he's be part of, I admire his business sense and success, and his ability to accept when he has been wrong and openly admit it.

I'm sure you and I also have different perspectives of life. Hopefully yours also makes you happy.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Why should you bug me? I just feel that you're pretty pathetic for trying to get under my skin by using my personal life because my views on Oscar De La Hoya differ from you.
> 
> You think Oscar sucks because you don't like how he runs his business, I look at the facts and admire him for what he did in the ring and his willingness to fight everyone, and also for what he's done out the ring as far as helping those less fortunate than him, frm White Memorial Hospital to the High School he opened and many other charitable things he's be part of, I admire his business sense and success, and his ability to accept when he has been wrong and openly admit it.
> 
> I'm sure you and I also have different perspectives of life. Hopefully yours also makes you happy.


sorry i didn't read all that but i never said he sucks, why is this driving you crazy so much that you're imagining shit being said about fishnets?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> sorry i didn't read all that but i never said he sucks, why is this driving you crazy so much that you're imagining shit being said about fishnets?


Says the guy who talks about my personal life. :lol:

This is a message board, we discuss pointless things all day to get through work, I don't see the big deal buddy.

Btw, I'm sure you did read it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Says the guy who talks about my personal life. :lol:
> 
> This is a message board, we discuss pointless things all day to get through work, I don't see the big deal buddy.
> 
> Btw, I'm sure you did read it.


nope i've stopped when i saw you trying to put words in my mouth brah.

we discuss pointlesss thing but its sad that you get so emotional about them it's ok i'm sorry i didn't mean it oscar really is a saint and your wife will come back to you and your kids will stop calling Herberto daddy:cheers


----------



## CaboSanLucasPD (Jun 12, 2013)

We really appreciate Mr. De La Hoya! The large donation he gave us in 1996 really helped me and my wife buy a new house. Don't worry Oscar I destroyed all the files of her police report!


----------



## ΣL ☪ℋÅℙO (Jun 12, 2013)

I havent watched an oscar fight in years.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> lol tellin me i'm mad and he goes emotional on me:lol:
> 
> didn't your wife leave you with your kids *because of your insane mancrush on fishnet boy?*


Say wha? :lol:


----------



## ΣL ☪ℋÅℙO (Jun 12, 2013)

Only thing that sucks is I wish, HBO or showtime will realese all there fights in HD (you know they just sitting there never to be release again, we lucky we got the pacquaio vs jmm in HD just cause they were promoting the 4th fight), go on youtube and just a bunch of crappy version of fights hardly watchable.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ΣL ☪ℋÅℙO said:


> Only thing that sucks is I wish, HBO or showtime will realese all there fights in HD (you know they just sitting there never to be release again, we lucky we got the pacquaio vs jmm in HD just cause they were promoting the 4th fight), go on youtube and just a bunch of crappy version of fights hardly watchable.


A lot of fights are being uploaded on youtube lately. Like A LOT.


----------



## Barry Gibb's left Bollock (Jun 5, 2013)

Perhaps the finest male vocalist of the last thirty years.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Barry Gibb's left Bollock said:


> Perhaps the finest male vocalist of the last thirty years.


:lol: I remember him singing on Leno before fighting Quartey. Sombrero and all


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Missin Oskee


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Say, has anyone read the Ring article about SRR, SRL and Oscar?

It mentions the three of them and their great similarities.

The money they made, the charisma they possessed (even mentioned good looks, no ****), the fighting abilities they had, and lastly their stand to control their careers against promoters. 

Great company Oscar is in.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Say, has anyone read the Ring article about SRR, SRL and Oscar?
> 
> It mentions the three of them and their great similarities.
> 
> ...


Thanks laddy, will look into that article.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just rewatched the classic pre fight build up between Oscar and Mayorga today... Boy was that funny


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Delahoya avenging one of only 5 amateur defeats :
> 
> 4 Mins in


Interesting to hear them say Oscar had a questionable chin considering he went on to prove it as iron


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Oscar was never the same post 147.

I think Ocar should have stayed around 140 and 147 for most of his career where he was at his best


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Interesting to hear them say Oscar had a questionable chin considering he went on to prove it as iron


Yeah, a lot of people were picking Ruelas because he beat Oscar twice in the AMs I believe.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I wasn't a fan during his active years as I tend to root for underdogs, was rooting for Tito during their fight thought the horrible decision made me warm to him and turned me against Tito.

But I have massive respect for him, fought practically everyone, his resume win or lose was very impressive. I just wished guys like Roy Jones, Mayweather and Calzaghe had as much self belief and desire to prove themselves against the best available. Don't think he was the smartest fighter though, he was skilled but his in ring IQ was poor and he would often fight with the wrong strategy/tactics. I think he could have stopped Tito or at least worn him down enough to prevent a comeback in the late rounds had he wanted to, he was in total control for most of the fight and could have also beaten Mosley the first time had he not been so overly aggressive and boxed more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the card of the year in September too Oskee.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Nothing but respect. Great resume, wide audience appeal and made stars out of Floyd Jr and Pac.

Couple of key wins and he would have been the greatest of his generation. Imagine if he beat peak Mosley, Floyd and Pac? Holy shit!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, a lot of people were picking Ruelas because he beat Oscar twice in the AMs I believe.


So he lost twice to Ruelas, once or twice to Mosley, who was the other kid(s)?

lol following up his amateur losses with a TKO2 against Ruelas, and a win against a steroided Mosley..:deal
The other losses in his pro career were due to being past prime, shot and due to being too small for the weight. 
:deal:deal

Super DLH.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I wanna say Rudolph was the last guy to beat him in a World tourney?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I wanna say Rudolph was the last guy to beat him in a World tourney?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Rudolph
Bingo! Good names on Marco's resume! daaymm!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Rudolph
> Bingo! Good names on Marco's resume! daaymm!!!


Oskee tooled him for Olympic gold :deal Poetic shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man Rudolph was a bad man.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So he lost twice to Ruelas, once or twice to Mosley, who was the other kid(s)?
> 
> lol following up his amateur losses with a TKO2 against Ruelas, and a win against a steroided Mosley..:deal
> The other losses in his pro career were due to being past prime, shot and due to being too small for the weight.
> ...


mosley beat his ass around four times:deal

Hoya can't beat superior black athletes.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> mosley beat his ass around four times:deal
> 
> Hoya can't beat superior black athletes.


Mosley lost the last fight while on steroids. :deal
De La Hoya IMO beat Whitaker. You're free to have your own opinion but technically if you are high on the whole 'superior black athlete' thing, you'll most likely be swaying towards saying it was a Whitaker victory. :rolleyes


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mosley lost the last fight while on steroids. :deal
> De La Hoya IMO beat Whitaker. You're free to have your own opinion but technically if you are high on the whole 'superior black athlete' thing, you'll most likely be swaying towards saying it was a Whitaker victory. :rolleyes


looks like a win to me:deal and hoya was juiced to the eyeballs too:yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> looks like a win to me:deal and hoya was juiced to the eyeballs too:yep


No proof of that. You clearly haven't seen the fight. It is known as one of the biggest robberies in that generation. We just have to agree to disagree brah.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No proof of that. You clearly haven't seen the fight. It is known as one of the biggest robberies in that generation. We just have to agree to disagree brah.


I've seen the fight enough times as I've been watching boxing longer than you son:deal

Mosley didn't test positive for any drug tests


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I've seen the fight enough times as I've been watching boxing longer than you son:deal
> 
> Mosley didn't test positive for any drug tests


Saw the fight 4 times. That's more than enough to make a judgement, old man. You're of the minority here with this fringe opinion. Let's disagree to disagree, for I don't wish to argue with a fool as I shall never win  Will discuss if there's ever a Mosley-Oscar 2 analysis thread.

You know Mosley was on steroids. He admitted it. He didn't know it was steroids (so he claims).


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

People really believe Shane was not using roids!?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Saw the fight 4 times. That's more than enough to make a judgement, old man. You're of the minority here with this fringe opinion. Let's disagree to disagree, for I don't wish to argue with a fool as I shall never win  Will discuss if there's ever a Mosley-Oscar 2 analysis thread.
> 
> You know Mosley was on steroids. He admitted it. He didn't know it was steroids (so he claims).


so was de la hoya. son.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oscar was probably boozed up but that's far from an enhancement :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mosley lost the last fight while on steroids. :deal
> De La Hoya IMO beat Whitaker. You're free to have your own opinion but technically if you are high on the whole 'superior black athlete' thing, you'll most likely be swaying towards saying it was a Whitaker victory. :rolleyes


Whitaker made DLH look like the stiffest, most awkward novice you've ever seen (DLH was always a robotic fighter but still). It was a close fight, I think a DLH victory is generous.
I agree that DLH should've won the second Mosley fight though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Oscar won that Whitaker fight, it was pretty close, but I cant see how people have Sweet Pea winning it, although he did make Oscar look bad, and hit thin air all night he wasn't particularly effective himself. Oscar nicked it for me, had it something like 114-112. I wouldnt hold the fight against the Golden boy all that much either, Whitaker always going had a horrible style for an orthodox classical styled fighter like DLH to go up against. I think it speaks more about how good Pernell was that a past prime version of him could give us this kind of showing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Oscar won that Whitaker fight, it was pretty close, but I cant see how people have Sweet Pea winning it, although he did make Oscar look bad, and hit thin air all night he wasn't particularly effective himself. Oscar nicked it for me, had it something like 114-112. I wouldnt hold the fight against the Golden boy all that much either, Whitaker always going had a horrible style for an orthodox classical styled fighter like DLH to go up against. I think it speaks more about how good Pernell was that a past prime version of him could give us this kind of showing.


I guess all the air Oscar was hitting closed Whitaker's eye.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Glass eyes exist in boxing


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fact this dude isn't mentioned at all when discussions about well-rounde fighters, highly skilled fighters, and intelligent boxer-punchers come up is criminal.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Oscar is really an underrated fighter nowadays. Great all-around fighter, granite chin, excellent jab, etc.

Prime Oscar was always a great fighter to watch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fact this dude isn't mentioned at all when discussions about well-rounde fighters, highly skilled fighters, and intelligent boxer-punchers come up is criminal.


In the new RING mag Trinidad and Oscar didn't even come up as great welterweight fighters, but Manny and Floyd were atsch This is a MAG owned by fucking Delahoya


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> In the new RING mag Trinidad and Oscar didn't even come up as great welterweight fighters, but Manny and Floyd were atsch This is a MAG owned by fucking Delahoya


I hate the fucking media empire that propelled those two and convinced two equally idiotic legions of fans that they were look at two contenders for GOAT status. How did it get so far?

I favor prime Mosley and Oscar to whip either one.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I hate the fucking media empire that propelled those two and convinced two equally idiotic legions of fans that they were look at two contenders for GOAT status. How did it get so far?
> *
> I favor prime Mosley and Oscar to whip either one*.


:deal

It's gotta be to sell their fights. It's gotten so far out of hand, I literally dropped my jaw when I saw a picture of Mayweather and Manny beside fucking Sugar Ray Robinson :err


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :deal
> 
> It's gotta be to sell their fights. It's gotten so far out of hand, I literally dropped my jaw when I saw a picture of Mayweather and Manny beside fucking Sugar Ray Robinson :err


Of course. Whitaker-Chavez never got a 24/7. Mosley-DLH never had an All Access. Ray Leonard never sang on Jimmy Kimmel. Duran didn't have a commercial deal with Nike. Robinson never interviewed with Larry King. How silly of us.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Of course. Whitaker-Chavez never got a 24/7. Mosley-DLH never had an All Access. Ray Leonard never sang on Jimmy Kimmel. Duran didn't have a commercial deal with Nike. Robinson never interviewed with Larry King. How silly of us.


:lol: Oscar did sing on Leno though :happy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Oscar did sing on Leno though :happy


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I wander how Oscar is doing in rehab....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I wander how Oscar is doing in rehab....


Was actually wondering that too.  Rehab is better than being there that weekend in Vegas though that's for sure.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

i love shane mosley, but i have to admit that without that title shot, shane would still remain in anonimity.

hell he made pac an even bigger name despite being past it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> i love shane mosley, but i have to admit that without that title shot, shane would still remain in anonimity.
> 
> hell he made pac an even bigger name despite being past it.


Mosley was still a big name before he fought Oscar, and one of the top 4 guys in the world P4P


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mosley was still a big name before he fought Oscar, and one of the top 4 guys in the world P4P


Big name in what way? After defeating Oscar in their first fight, Shane continued to be known my strictly the hard core fans. He was seen as one of the best, sure, but immediately proceeding the first fight, he faces a slew of opponents that all but took away any momentum SM had. And of course, lost to VF which forever took away the version of SM that many thought was a rightful carrier of the name "Sugar." While he gained some form of recognition throughout his career, SM was never a big name in the sport, in terms of mainstream star power.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Big name in what way? After defeating Oscar in their first fight, Shane continued to be known my strictly the hard core fans. He was seen as one of the best, sure, but immediately proceeding the first fight, he faces a slew of opponents that all but took away any momentum SM had. And of course, lost to VF which forever took away the version of SM that many thought was a rightful carrier of the name "Sugar." While he gained some form of recognition throughout his career, SM was never a big name in the sport, in terms of mainstream star power.


Sorry I meant a name in the boxing world.

A poster saying Mosley was anonymous before the Delahoya fight obviously wasn't watching boxing then.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I gotta go :cry


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stupid talent, chin and power. Brought a ton of hardcore and casual fans to the sport and the two biggest stars nowadays wouldn't be at the level they're at without the Oscar fight. How can you dislike the man? Who care if he likes dressing up as a bitch in his spare time when he'd kick the ass of anyone talking shit about it?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Stupid talent, chin and power. Brought a ton of hardcore and casual fans to the sport and the two biggest stars nowadays wouldn't be at the level they're at without the Oscar fight. How can you dislike the man? Who care if he likes dressing up as a bitch in his spare time when he'd kick the ass of anyone talking shit about it?


God, watching some Oskee fights back was like a concert

2:40 in


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

You just don't demolish top guys like that.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Is he out of Rehab yet?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Is he out of Rehab yet?


He should rehab everyone today with that jab and left hook


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


Crazy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Oscar De La Hoya is definitely a top 50 fighter of all times.
Maybe top 45.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Crazy





FelixTrinidad said:


> Oscar De La Hoya is definitely a top 50 fighter of all times.
> Maybe top 45.


My mans. No one will beat guys like Whitaker and Chavez 21 fights in


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> My mans. No one will beat guys like Whitaker and Chavez 21 fights in


I really need to start giving him more love. He was an ELITE P4P fighter, man. Somehow, someway this manages to get lost in everything today because he's so much more than just a boxer. 1990s Oscar in particular was an amazing Fighter.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He should rehab everyone today with that jab and left hook


:rofl


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

My first favorite fighter!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Crazy





Hands of Iron said:


> I really need to start giving him more love. He was an ELITE P4P fighter, man. Somehow, someway this manages to get lost in everything today because he's so much more than just a boxer. 1990s Oscar in particular was an amazing Fighter.





FloydPatterson said:


> :rofl


He was P4P againt other p4P'ers when he was like 17 fights in.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He was P4P againt other p4P'ers when he was like 17 fights in.


Oskee was all after that #1 spot from 97-99 :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oskee was all after that #1 spot from 97-99 :yep


Look at the size of Ike vs Oscar :err Ike's a fucking monster


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Look at the size of Ike vs Oscar :err Ike's a fucking monster


You don't think Oskee was better than Roy 97-99 though... But with his opp, did he fucking earn it??? :ibutt


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

(g)o(d)scar de la hoya


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Look at the size of Ike vs Oscar :err Ike's a fucking monster





JMP said:


> (g)o(d)scar de la hoya


Let Oscar, Jones, Pea earn it. I cant pick it. Id honestly cry as to how good it is. It's so good. Did Whitaker outclass Chavez, did Jones outclass Toney?? and did Delahoya outclass Trrinidad?? Bring it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JMP said:


> (g)o(d)scar de la hoya


Teasing?? :bart


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Teasing?? :bart


Nope, Oscar's my guy. He's an under-appreciated boxing legend. I miss his fights and the build-up to 'em!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ya Oscar was pretty amazing.

Bad quality but Young Max and Young Vargas prior to Oscar fight.






You can't get much more Chicano than the Vargas in this clip. He oozes Chicano here. OOZES.
Oscar was the higher end Chicano and Vargas was the 'Vato'.. it was beautiful.

If Vargas had more skills they could have had their own Benn-Eubank.. battle of the classes.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I miss when Felix would unload on Pacquiao and Floyd about how much they owe Oscar :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JMP said:


> Nope, Oscar's my guy. He's an under-appreciated boxing legend. I miss his fights and the build-up to 'em!


Well we got it don't we :bbb ??? I wouldn't ask for more.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Well we got it don't we :bbb ??? I wouldn't ask for more.


JMP is good peoplez


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Look at the size of Ike vs Oscar :err Ike's a fucking monster





Hands of Iron said:


> You don't think Oskee was better than Roy 97-99 though... But with his opp, did he fucking earn it??? :ibutt





Hands of Iron said:


> JMP is good peoplez


The Mayorga build up was just nuts :err :twisted


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> The Mayorga build up was just nuts :err :twisted


Twas.

Are you multi-quoting that repeatedly on purpose? :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Look at the size of Ike vs Oscar :err Ike's a fucking monster





Hands of Iron said:


> You don't think Oskee was better than Roy 97-99 though... But with his opp, did he fucking earn it??? :ibutt





Hands of Iron said:


> Twas.
> 
> Are you multi-quoting that repeatedly on purpose? :lol:


:lol: No the cunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Goto sleep turbo(e)


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar an ATG, totally dominated Tito Trinidad, got bad decision.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar had a one night stand with this psycho, knocked her up and now he has a life-time stalker. She makes Fatal Attraction's Glenn Close look emotionally stable by comparison.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

De La Hoya did SO MUCH for boxing, it cannot be understated. He literally made Mayweather and Pacquiao mainstream/household names just by fighting them. He began promoting and just look at some of the events his company has put on, not to mention the extra boxing programing during weeknights on various networks. 

And in his prime, Oscar was a bad ass.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Oscar had a one night stand with this psycho, knocked her up and now he has a life-time stalker. She makes Fatal Attraction's Glenn Close look emotionally stable by comparison.


the fuck. atsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Goto sleep turbo(e)


I can't be here on my phone for shit :suicide


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya Oscar was pretty amazing.
> 
> Bad quality but Young Max and Young Vargas prior to Oscar fight.
> 
> ...


Their fight was great. People act like Vargas was shot to hell but he was only down maybe 2 rounds when he was stopped.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Oscar an ATG, totally dominated Tito Trinidad, got bad decision.


The gulf in skillz were ridiculous


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The gulf in skillz were ridiculous


It surprised me as to how much more skilled Oscar was. He landed combo's throughout, Tito at best could only land one punch at a time.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I can't be here on my phone for shit :suicide


Only way I roam


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> It surprised me as to how much more skilled Oscar was. He landed combo's throughout, Tito at best could only land one punch at a time.


Tito hardly landed anything on him. Hell Oscar looked worse afterr the Chavez fights :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

anybody who has been drinking since he was 9 yo has got my respect


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Tito hardly landed anything on him. Hell Oscar looked worse afterr the Chavez fights :lol:


Ya I think some people don't like to admit how far gone Oscar was after 2003........... The Oscar/Mayorga syndrome is sort of like Lewis-Tyson.. in that it tricked people(some) into thinking those guys were still 'prime. Oscar was nowhere near prime against Mayorga and was heading towards shot when he fought Floyd.

People watch the Floyd-Oscar fight and nod like 'Hmm Oscar still look pretty good'.. no he don't lol. 
PRIME Oscar @147 vs Floyd would be very very tough to call.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya I think some people don't like to admit how far gone Oscar was after 2003........... The Oscar/Mayorga syndrome is sort of like Lewis-Tyson.. in that it tricked people(some) into thinking those guys were still 'prime. Oscar was nowhere near prime against Mayorga and was heading towards shot when he fought Floyd.
> 
> People watch the Floyd-Oscar fight and nod like 'Hmm Oscar still look pretty good'.. no he don't lol.
> PRIME Oscar @147 vs Floyd would be very very tough to call.


Oscar basically didn't give a hell about boxing after the Vargas fight. He just took fights with the biggest hottest fighters hoping to sign them to his stable. That's why he chose Pac over fighting Margarito, Margarito signed the extension to TR and who can forget the big bag of cash Oskee gave to Manny :lol: He made money off Manny until the Mosley fight I believe


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> anybody who has been drinking since he was 9 yo has got my respect


:rofl Randy!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya I think some people don't like to admit how far gone Oscar was after 2003........... The Oscar/Mayorga syndrome is sort of like Lewis-Tyson.. in that it tricked people(some) into thinking those guys were still 'prime. Oscar was nowhere near prime against Mayorga and was heading towards shot when he fought Floyd.
> 
> People watch the Floyd-Oscar fight and nod like 'Hmm Oscar still look pretty good'.. no he don't lol.
> PRIME Oscar @147 vs Floyd would be very very tough to call.


What was ur card Felix??


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What was ur card Felix??


I'll watch it again.. I'm almost certain it was a close but clear sort of fight.

Anyways..
As great as Floyd was/is.. I don't think he is a true welterweight. Even less of a JMW.
Prime Oscar at 147/154 would have beaten both Floyd and Pac.
But that's not really fair since those two guys were really freaking small.

Some guys are actually big guys(Oscar) but just started out at a lower weight.


----------

